# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  مشکل در اتصال به دیتابیس

## csharpcollegian

عرض سلام خدمت دوستان و برنامه نویسان عزیز
دوستان من یک یوزر در SQL Server Management درست کردم تا بتونم به جای مجوز ویندوز (Windows Authentication) با یوزر شخصی (SQL Server Authentication) متصل بشم
اما مشکل اینجاست که وقتی میخوام با یوزر جدید لاگین شم خطا میده...
میخواستم بدونم آیا باید گزینه ی خاصی رو در SQL Server Management Studio اصلاح کنم تا این نوع اتصال مجاز بشه یا مشکل از یه جای دیگست ؟
در ضمن یک عکس از نحوه ی ایجاد یوزر توسط خودم گذاشتم تا اگه ایرادی توش هست راهنماییم کنید (به همراه عکس خطا)
ممنون میشم کمکم کنید
نحوه ایجاد یوزر :

ضمیمه 135704

خطا :

ضمیمه 135705

----------


## محمد آشتیانی

سلام
با Windows Authentication وارد بشید ، روی سرور راست کلیک کنید و گزینه Properties رو انتخاب کنید
از پنجره باز شده ، صفحه Security رو انتخاب کنید و گزینه Sql server and windows authentication mode رو انتخاب کنید.
طبق پیامی که خود SqlServer بهتون میده بعد از تغییر باید سرویس SqlServer Express رو Restart کنید تا تغییرات اعمال بشه و بتونید از حالت Sql Server Authentication استفاده کنید.

مراحل بالا رو در تصاویر زیر هم میتونید مشاهده کنید. 

ضمیمه 135706

ضمیمه 135707



پ.ن: تالار مناسب رو برای طرح سوال انتخاب کنید.

موفق باشید.

----------


## csharpcollegian

ممنونم بابت پاسختون مشکل حل شد
بابت اخطارتون هم چشم حتما رعایت می کنم

----------


## lilinn

با عرض سلام
 من این راه رو رفتم ولی جواب نداد روش دیگه ای نیست

----------


## rezaprogrammer

سلام دوستان. من در وارد شدن به SQL Server مشکل دارم.  ارور 18456 میده و نمیشه وارد شد. هم تو حالت Windows هم حالت SQL Server. لطفاً کمک کنید.

----------

